# the best container for canister filter



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the best container for canister filter.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...%2BWater%2BContainer%252C%2B15L.jsp?locale=en


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Could you expand on this?


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Could you expand on this?


do you know bulk head. if you have two bulk head, you can very easily install inlet and outlet pvc pipe for that container. put water pump in the bottom, and fill media up, and hand tire enough the lid.


----------

